# Ford 8n oil pressure



## Savannahman

I've been restoring a 1951 8n for a friend(painting & some mechanical/electrial). He had the engine completely rebuilt before we started. Put new oil gauge in and no oil pressure. No oil coming to gauge or governor. Checked all lines for blockage and all clean. Any suggestions on what maybe cause? Where can I find oil flow chart? Thanks Savannahman. P.S. There are 2 8n's here. Will try to get permission to register.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Savannahman said:


> I've been restoring a 1951 8n for a friend(painting & some mechanical/electrial). He had the engine completely rebuilt before we started. Put new oil gauge in and no oil pressure. No oil coming to gauge or governor. Checked all lines for blockage and all clean. Any suggestions on what maybe cause? Where can I find oil flow chart? Thanks Savannahman. P.S. There are 2 8n's here. Will try to get permission to register.


Welcome to the Forums..

Most likely the oil pump has lost prime. Remove the priming plug (P/N 6666 in photo) from the front of the motor. Use a squirt gun oil can to fill the cavity with 90wt gear oil. Replace the plug and it should now pick up the oil from the pan.

The flat spot on the plunger (P/N 6663) is designed to let oil leak onto the timing gears.


----------



## Savannahman

*No oil pressure*

Ken n tx I want to THANK you for your reply. I printed your anser and took it to the mechanic that worked on it. Said he had never heard of that, but would try it.... it worked perfect. Now has oil pressure without a tear down after new paint job. Thanks again. Savannahman


----------

